# 20G tank



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

20G tank
start from 11/1/2010 to now


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh my! Whatta lovely tank! Do u have co2 in this? Dosings?


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

of course. i use outside CO2 reactor...


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

haha, had a sneak peak the other day
look at all that UG
good job man


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

You have done a great job getting a lot of great texture and depth while still maintaining this singular lush green. Well done.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

+1 it's nice and lush! I would try adding a back drop to it. (with E. Vivipara or Vallisneria nana) It would soften up the back ground and contrast with the field of UG in the front.


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

back to china for a month, plants still grow up ..hahha 

update. parts of the tank


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

vhaaron said:


> back to china for a month, plants still grow up ..hahha
> 
> update. parts of the tank


Looking nice...I wonder what camera you are using. The colour is amazing!
Underwater forest~

p.s. 太阳要挂了


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

i know.. but still alive ..haha
cause no one take care my tank for a month....

should be ok for now..


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

You should go for a rescape and put in some red plants. Don't you get bored of seeing all green all the time?


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

no time to rescape...

this is my first green tank..

here is my last tank
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11313


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow! amazing Tank!!! 

What is the carpet planting?
How do you fertilize?

Thanks


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

the plant call Utricularia bifida(i think)
http://upload.1scw.com/200912/2009121114563235.jpg

you can go to Aqua Inspiration(www.aquainspiration.com) to order this plant.

i havn't put any ferterlize this tank for one month only, cause i went to travel.
not that good as before.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

archgop said:


> Wow! amazing Tank!!!
> 
> What is the carpet planting?
> How do you fertilize?
> ...


It's UG - Utricularia Graminifolia


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks man..


----------

